# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  10 10 10 نعوووووول من امريكا الدفعه العــ10ــاشره 10 10 10 متوفرات فالبيت

## rozee

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعووووول الدفعه العاشره 10 10 10 10
متوفرات عندي فالبيت

رجاءاً كل اللي عندي عارضتنه هني محد يقول عندج هالقياس 

اللي حاب يطلب الطلب ع الخاص
ارسال البيانات
الرقم والاماره + المنطقه

التوصيل: مع شركة توصيل بـ 25 درهم
توصيل للمناطق النائيه يكلف 40 - 45 درهم (مثل السلع والغربيه الخ..)
والتوصيل كل سبـــــــــــت للمناطق النائيه

الخصومات
اذا خذتي اكثر من 3 نعول في خصم
والخصومات ع المجمووووع
يعني لو خذتي 4 نعول بـ 500 يصير 455 وهكذا
3 = 30 درهم
4 = 45 درهم
5 = 50 درهم
6 = 60 درهم
7 = 70 درهم
8 = 80 درهم
9 = 100 درهم
10 + لين 19 = 15 درهم من كل نعال
20 + = 20 درهم من كل نعال





وهاي صور شخصيه




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## rozee

#1


#2


#3
SOLD

#4


#5


#6
SOLD

#7


#8


#9
SOLD

#10
SOLD

#11


#12


#13


#14
SOLD

#15


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#16


#17
SOLD

#18


#19


#20


#21


#22


#23
SOLD

#24


#25


#26
SOLD

#27


#28
SOLD

#29


#30


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#31


#32


#33


#34


#35


#36


#37
Sold

#38
Sold

#39
Sold

#40


#41


#42


#43


#44


#45


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#46


#47
SOLD

#48


#49


#50


#51


#52


#53
SOLD

#54


#55
SOLD

#56
SOLD

#57


#58
SOLD

#59


#60


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#61


#62
SOLD

#63


#64


#65


#66


#67


#68


#69


#70


#71


#72


#73


#74


#75


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#76


#77


#78


#79
SOLD

#80


#81


#82


#83


#84
SOLD

#85
SOLD

#86


#87


#88


#89


#90


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#91


#92
SOLD

#93


#94


#95
Sold

#96


#97


#98


#99


#100
SOLD

#101


#102
SOLD

#103


#104


#105


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#106
SOLD

#107


#108
Sold

#109


#110


#111


#112


#113


#114
SOLD

#115
SOLD

#116


#117
SOLD

#118


#119


#120


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#121


#122


#123


#124


#125
SOLD

#126


#127
SOLD

#128


#129


#130


#131
SOLD

#132


#133


#134


#135


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#136


#137
Sold

#138


#139
Sold

#140


#141


#142
Sold

#143
Sold

#144


#145


#146


#147


#148


#149


#150
Sold

يتبع

----------


## rozee

#151


#152


#153


#154


#155


#156
Sold

#157
Sold

#158
Sold

#159


#160


#161


#162


#163
Sold

#164


#165


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#166


#167


#168


#169


#170


#171


#172


#173
SOLD

#174


#175


#176


#177


#178


#179


#180
Sold

يتبع

----------


## rozee

#181


#182
SOLD

#183


#184


#185


#186
SOLD

#187
SOLD

#188


#189


#190


#191


#192


#193


#194


#195
SOLD

يتبع

----------


## rozee

#196


#197


#198


#199


#200
SOLD

#201


#202


#203


#204


#205


#206
SOLD

#207


#208


#209


#210
SOLD

يتبع

----------


## rozee

#211


#212


#213
SOLD

#214


#215
SOLD

#216
SOLD

#217


#218


#219


#220


#221


#222


#223


#224


#225


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#226


#227


#228


#229


#230


#231


#232


#233


#234


#235


#236


#237
SOLD

#238
SOLD

#239


#240
SOLD

يتبع

----------


## rozee

#241
SOLD

#242


#243


#244


#245


#246


#247


#248


#249


#250


#251


#252


#253
SOLD

#254


#255


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#256


#257


#258
SOLD

#259
SOLD

#260


#261


#262


#263


#264


#265


#266


#267


#268


#269


#270


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#271


#272


#273


#274
SOLD

#275
SOLD

#276


#277


#278
SOLD

#279


#280


#281


#282


#283


#284


#285


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#286
SOLD

#287


#288


#289
SOLD

#290


#291
*SOLD*

#292


#293


#294


#295


#296


#297


#298


#299


#300


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#301


#302


#303


#304
SOLD

#305


#306


#307


#308


#309


#310


#311


#312


#313


#314


#315


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#316
SOLD

#317


#318


#319
SOLD

#320


#321


#322
SOLD

#323


#324


#325
SOLD

#326


#327


#328
SOLD

#329
SOLD

#330


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#331


#332


#333


#334


#335


#336


#337
SOLD

#338
SOLD

#339


#340


#341


#342


#343


#344
SOLD

#345


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#346
SOLD

#347
SOLD

#348


#349
SOLD

#350


#351
SOLD

#352


#353
SOLD

#354


#355
SOLD

#356


#357


#358


#359
Sold

#360
SOLD


يتبع

----------


## rozee

#361


#362
SOLD

#363
SOLD

#364


#365


#366
SOLD

#367


#368



تم بحمدالله

----------


## ولاآآيف

روووووووووعه اول الشهر اتريييني

----------


## rozee

:Sobhan:

----------


## لطوف

wow amazing collection

----------


## الطيبة

*موفقة اختي الغالية*

----------


## eng.tamy

رووووووووووووووووعه !!!

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## rozee

:Sobhan:

----------


## Um_Raian

اول مره اشوف جواتي بهالفخامه
UP UP UP

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## rozee

شكرا خواتي على المرور الطيب ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## الشرية

يسلمووووووو

----------


## لمسة الاناقه

موفقه وتستاهلين كل خير

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

أستغفر الله الذي ,,
لا إلـــــــــــــه الا هـــــــــــــــــــــــو الحي القيوووووووم ,,
و أتـــــــــــــــــــــــوب اليــــــــــــــه ,,

----------


## ام الوصايف

روعة ماشاء الله ربي يوفقج غناتي ^_^

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

^________________________^

----------


## ام غايوتى

حلوووووات .. موفقة الغالية

----------


## سحايب وبرووق

روووووووووووعه

----------


## أريشة العين

:MashaAllah:  

الله يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## دعااني الشووق

بغيت اسوي اوردر

----------


## دعااني الشووق

رقم 342 مقاس 40/135 درهم _ رقم 365/ مقاس 39/145درهم _ رقم375/مقاس 41/165درهم _ رقم 40/مقاس38/165درهم

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## om noof

اختي يليت فالدفعات الياية اييبين جواتي مسطحات او كعبهم صغير شوي ماعليج امر

----------


## المها1995

اللله يوفقج الغاليه ..

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## نحله ملونه



----------


## malakmaroc

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## newmama

:SalamAlikom:

----------


## hassosah

هلا اختيه اشحالج

بس بغيت كم من نعال من هاايل .. بس كيف اتراسل وياج .!

لو عندج ايميل طرشيلي اياه .. والسموحة

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## أم_سواف

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

:Anotherone:

----------


## نسيم البر

UP
UPUPUP
UPUPUPUP
UPUPUPUPUPUP
UP
UP
UP
UP

----------


## بنت الطموح

الله يوفقج

----------


## فتاة حالمة

بالتوفييق :Smile:

----------


## احلام تونس



----------


## طيف وردي

يا رب في يوم الجمعة وعدت عبادك بقبول دعواتهم فيه
سأدعووا لقلب قريب لقلبي
(اللهم ارزقه ما تريد وارزق قلبه ما يريد واجعله لك كما تريد)
اللهم قدر له ذلك قبل ان تاذن لشمس الجمعة قبل المغيب)

----------


## دلوعةdxb

*فديتج ابصراحه روعه روعه روعه وتستحقين كلمه اكبر عن جييييه .. انشاءالله بعد باجر اول الشهر انا عندج .. 

اترييني قريبا انشاءالله ..*

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## شقيانه

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## فتاة حالمة

للرررررررررفع
بالتوفيق اختي ^_^

----------


## queen-palace

فوووووووووووووووووووووق^_^

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## صمت الألم

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## دبويه2007

صباح الخير بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

يالتوفييييييييق

----------


## أم_سواف

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بالتووووووفيج ^_^

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## @أم حمودي@

موفقه حبيبتي...

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

بالتوفيق اختى

----------


## حنـين

بالتوفييييييييييق

----------


## فراشة الملونة

مووووووووووفقة ان شااااااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## lobnania

upppppppppp

----------


## amany1912



----------


## بينك& وايت

مووووووووووووفقة

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## Um Muhamma

بالتوفيق انشالله

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الألحان

أحلــى آب لعيووونج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## عالية الغالية

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 



طلوا ع توقيعي عشان تتميزون

----------


## سيدةزاخر

موفقه الغلا

----------


## fatentus

حلوين و كل مره اوصل مناخره ..... و للاسف اغلب الموديلات الي عيبتني قياسها كبير ....

ادا يصير احجز موديلات معروضه حاليا بقياسي و تييبيلي اياها في الدفعه اليايه خبرني رجاء ...
و موووفقه

----------


## فراشة الملونة

بالتووووووووفيق ان شااااااااء الله

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## littel lady

رووووووووعه  :Smile: 

بالتووووووووفيج *_*

----------


## كعبية

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,, 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

للرفع

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## أم رفيعة

موفقه

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## mischocolat

فوووووووووق

----------


## خالتي قماشة

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupup

----------


## دنيتي الامارات



----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

بالتوفيق اختى الغالية ربي يرزقج من حلالة الطيب

----------


## أم_سواف

بالتوفيق

----------


## mischocolat

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## عبق الماضي

موفقه

----------


## احلام تونس

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## فديت اماراتي

رووووعه 

اللي اباه ما احصل منه قياسي كل مرة ياليت لو 38
):

----------


## فتاة حالمة

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييق ^__^

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## شوكلت

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP

----------


## نغم الروح

مـــوفـــقة غنــاتـــي...


رددي معي:

"اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه "

^_^

----------


## أم بو شهاب

لرفع بتوفيق لج

----------


## بـنـوتـه

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله .. ومشكووووره حبيبتي نعولي وصلوا البارحه .. وداايما اقوول النعول عالطبيعه أحلى بواااايد .. تسلمييين حبيبتي ..

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

صبــــاح الخيـــــرات ^_^

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

بالتوفيق

----------


## عود معتق

*



ماشاء الله,,


موفقه أختي الغالية,,

وتقبلي خالص الــــود

عٌـــود مــــعــــتــــــقْ


*

----------


## نانوس الورديه

مووووووووفقة يا قمر

----------


## mischocolat

بالتوفييييييق

----------


## كسرتيم77

بالتوفيق

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## princess_1

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## rotag6

مووووووووووووووووووووووووفقة

----------


## دبويه2007

موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## اريام2

روووووووعه الله يوفقج

----------


## هيام2

مسائك عسل

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## 07 أم حارب 20

بالتوفيق حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## kly 7la

اممم مشكوووره حبيبتي واايد حلووه بس الدفعه التاااسعه كاان احلى عن هاا بس لا تزعلين كلهم حلوووين شراااتج

----------


## جـورية العين

موفجه غنااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## فلونة

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

كل وحدة تقول الزود عندي

الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## mischocolat

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupupupup

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## احلام تونس

×× فالك التوفيق ان شاء الله ××

----------


## أم أريج

uuuuuuuuup

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

:Astaghfor:

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

:Sob7an:

----------


## دلع و ولع

n!Ce colLect!On 

ماشاء الله والاسعار بجد معقوووله

~_^

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## صمت الألم

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------

